# Netzwerk/Internetverbindungen Programmen zuordnen?



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2009)

Moin.
Kennt jemand eine Methode, wie man ein Programm dazu zwingen kann, eine bestimmte Netzwerk/Internetverbindung zu nutzen, wenn mehrere zur Auswahl stehen?

Ich arbeite zur Zeit viel via VPN und Remote-Zugriff. Manchmal dauern die Berechnungen aber auch n bissl länger oder ich will einfach ne Pause machen, ohne die Verbindung abzubrechen. Mein privates Surfen muss/ aber nicht unbedingt über diese Verbindung laufen und meine normale ist ja sowieso aktiv.
Dummerweise nimmt Opera automatisch die VPN-Leitung (realisiert sich als virtuelle Netzwerkkarte, die eigene Verbindung läuft über einen Router und somit eine andere Netzwerkkarte)


----------



## riedochs (24. Juni 2009)

Kannst du in Opera einen eigenen Gateway eintragen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2009)

Nicht das ich wüsste oder finden könnte.


----------



## riedochs (24. Juni 2009)

Dann muesstest du eine Route fuer HTTP festlegen. Welches Betriebsystem verwendest du?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2009)

XP prof.
Allerdings müssen HTTP Anfragen prinzipiell auch über die andere Leitung gehen können - die Remote Umgebung lässt sich derzeit nur über IE und Webinterface starten ()


----------



## riedochs (24. Juni 2009)

Meine letzte Idee ist einen Proxy einzurichten, z.B. Jana Server, und den fuer Opera verwenden.


----------



## midnight (24. Juni 2009)

Die gute alte Gateway-Krise.

Du willst also mit Opera über deine "eigentliche" Verbindung surfen und das VPN für andere Dinge nutzen? Ich meine, man konnte irgendwo bevorzugte Verbindungen einstellen, da müsst ich jetzt aber auch erst suchen.

so far


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2009)

Jup, genau das will ich. Im Prinzip muss ich Opera dazu nur fest an eine Netzwerkverbindung koppeln. Aber "nur" stimmt eben nicht


----------



## midnight (25. Juni 2009)

Die einfachste (wenn auch umständlichste) Lösung ist:

1. Opera aufmachen und irgendeine Seite besuchen
2. VPN einschalten

Opera nimmt dann die "richtige" Verbindung und wechselt dann auch nicht mehr. Musst du gucken, ob dir das reicht (=

so far


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2009)

Würde reichen, wenn es funktionieren würde. (erst der Spaß, dann das Vergnügen - Opera startet eh meist als erstes  )
Aber zumindest der Mailverkehr von Opera läuft nicht darüber. (daran hab ichs ja nur gemerkt: SMTP-Server war nicht mehr zu erreichen) Ob die IPs beim surfen stimmen, muss ich mal gucken.
_Edit: Ich Dumm. Da ich über Opera auch auf interne Seiten zugreifen kann, muss auch der HTTP-Zugriff übers VPN laufen, selbst wenn Opera vor dem Start desselbigen aktiv war_


----------



## midnight (25. Juni 2009)

Ohje!

Opera muss also in BEIDE Netzerke? Das kann heiter werden. Wie soll Opera denn unterscheiden, ob du nun lieber ins Internet oder ins VPN möchtest?
Also ich glaube, da bist du mit zwei Browsern besser bedient. Wobei sich natürlich die Frage stellt, wie man (wenn dann beide Verbindungen aktiv sind) dem zweiten Browser erklärt, dass er doch bitte das VPN nutzt.

so far


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2009)

Nein, missverständlich ausgedrückt. Opera hat auf Seiten Zugegriffen, die nur über VPN zugänglich sind, auch nach dem ich deinen Vorschlag angewandt habe. Das "muss" bedeuten, dass Opera VPN nutzt, wann immer VPN aktiv ist - egal ob Opera vorher gestartet wurde, oder nicht.

Für meine persönlichen Zwecke müsste Opera nur den normalen Zugang nutzen können. (Der IE muss auch funktionieren, wenn VPN aktiv ist - aber das klappt ja von alleine ganz gut)


----------



## midnight (25. Juni 2009)

Achso. Hm. Wie gesagt, ich hab mal irgendwas gelesen, von wegen und eine Netzwerkschnittstelle bevorzugen. Aber wo ich das nun gelesen hab...
Ich suche mal.

so far


----------

